# Trumak classic to ninja



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Before I got the slingshot deseise I got this at a garage sale for $1. The plastic grip was torn so I removed it and replaced it with duck tape and shoelace. Then of coarse ninja black paint and that is it. This is my most accurate, but I hate those daisy tubes, so I'm thing about some dankunk tubes. What size do I need to go over the prong?


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Green TB fit over my Trumark FS1 like they were made for each other.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

you should try the 5080, will fit over the prongs, no problem. that's what i use on my pronged ones, works great and not all stiff like the daisy's.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Will 580 shoot 1/2 inch steel good?


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I would suspect that TT green or 5080 are on the high side for 12mm steel.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Ok, I can't get hand slaps with this so ill get 3060


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I shoot my 12 mm steel with simple shot's large tubing. It does really well.
It equals about 4070. 
http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/hygenic-corporation/products/dipped-latex-tubing


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I personally use 40/70's, and have found them excellent slipped all the way down to the handles, the zip tied at the handles.

As they have great power and speed, for practically anything, light to heavy.

Although my shooters like that are as old as the hills; given now I am into much more modern stuff, but being round steel they still shoot just fine when I use them for fun.

Cheers Allan


----------

